# Troy Bilt TB230 won't restart



## vernon3000 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello All -

I have a 2 year old troy bilt TB 230 lawmower. (190 cc Briggs & Statton 675 series engine). For the last year of use, once i start it the first time, it starts with ease. I cut for about 10 mins, then change the bag. Then I try to start it back up and it won't start. I can try at least 20 times to start it back up and nothing. If by some stroke of luck it does start back up, it blows out smoke for about a minute while using it but I am able to finish the cut. However, most of the time it won't restart. So I typically have to let it sit for about 30 minutes and come back to it, and it will then start with ease. 

I've changed the oil, gas, filter, spark plug, everything but the issue still repeats each time. I never have a problem with the engine randomly cutting off. It's just getting it started back up that's a problem. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? I would greatly appreciate any feedback. Thanks


----------



## Jplumbob (Apr 20, 2012)

Thinking its flooding itself out when you shut it down. Next time it happens pull the spark plug out and see if soaked with fuel.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Starting Promise | Customer Support | Briggs & Stratton

Check with them.


edit: if you are past warranty, or just for interest, read this thread -> Briggs & Stratton, 675 4-stroke, floods out - The Garage Journal Board


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If the plug is not wet, trying removing the gas cap. Gas tanks have to be vented to out side air or they can develope a vaccum, choking off the gas.

BG


----------

